# Matching Replacement Vinyl Windows to Trim Question



## mhugger (Apr 4, 2015)

Not sure if this is the correct forum section for this question, but.... We are considering replacing 30-year-old single-pane wood windows with new vinyl. Our house is all earth tones – beige walls, cream trim, cream kitchen cabinets, wood floors, brown kitchen tile, etc. The windows we are replacing are a cream/light almond – the same color as the trim around them. We're looking at two window options – 1 is a standard replacement vinyl in white, and the other is an Anderson replacement with primed interior to allow us to paint it to be the same as the trim. The Anderson paintable option is twice the cost of the standard vinyl in white, and we are on a budget but could swing either way if we absolutely had to. Repainting the trim isn't really an option because it already coordinates with the entire interior. Question is will a white vinyl window look okay against the pre-existing interior cream trim?


----------



## bpm (Feb 8, 2011)

I had the same issue and I didn't like the way a white window looked against the cream colored trim. I went with all wood windows instead so that I could paint as I wanted. 

The only way to know if you're okay with the look is to try it out. Paint one of your existing windows white to see if you are okay with the look. If not, you have your answer. That's what I did.


----------



## shaftmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

What are your reasons for replacing the existing wood windows? Energy efficiency? Maintenance? Needing repair?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Where are you located?

We have Milgard fiberglass/vinyl double panes windows. The fiberglass is green right now but is paintable

Click on the link in my signature to see pics of the windows. I bought 15 windows for about $7k.


----------



## mhugger (Apr 4, 2015)

bpm said:


> I had the same issue and I didn't like the way a white window looked against the cream colored trim. I went with all wood windows instead so that I could paint as I wanted.
> 
> The only way to know if you're okay with the look is to try it out. Paint one of your existing windows white to see if you are okay with the look. If not, you have your answer. That's what I did.


That's what I was afraid of. It seems like white and cream shouldn't be that different, but I have this sneaking feeling that it will not blend as well as I expect. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mhugger (Apr 4, 2015)

shaftmaster said:


> What are your reasons for replacing the existing wood windows? Energy efficiency? Maintenance? Needing repair?


Primarily comfort. Ability to clean them from inside the house would be nice as well. They are not in bad shape, but they are 1980s single-paned Andersons and on really cold evenings I can feel the cold radiating through. Makes sitting on the couch in front of them chilly. Energy efficiency is a plus, but since my windows are not in bad shape nor terribly old (comparatively) I would expect it to take many many years (20+) to even approach a return on investment.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

of course I can only speak for myself, but I hate painting, despise painting windows, and doesn't white go with everything?


----------



## shaftmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

mhugger said:


> Primarily comfort. Ability to clean them from inside the house would be nice as well. They are not in bad shape, but they are 1980s single-paned Andersons and on really cold evenings I can feel the cold radiating through. Makes sitting on the couch in front of them chilly. Energy efficiency is a plus, but since my windows are not in bad shape nor terribly old (comparatively) I would expect it to take many many years (20+) to even approach a return on investment.


Maybe you should consider installing wood storm windows during cold weather instead of replacing your windows. It would save you alot of cash and avoid dealing with vinyl windows (which will eventually crack).


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

shaftmaster said:


> and avoid dealing with vinyl windows (which will eventually crack).



Sorry! Can't let you get away with that one. Vinyl windows, in general do not crack eventually. I have installed 500-1000 vinyl replacement windows over the last 25 years and have yet to see a frame failure that was not caused by abuse. Are you painting or cleaning the vinyl with a solvent or some other chemical that is compromising the vinyl? Or maybe a very poor product initially. Lets not toss out the baby with the bath water!


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

mhugger said:


> Primarily comfort. Ability to clean them from inside the house would be nice as well. They are not in bad shape, but they are 1980s single-paned Andersons and on really cold evenings I can feel the cold radiating through. Makes sitting on the couch in front of them chilly. Energy efficiency is a plus, but since my windows are not in bad shape nor terribly old (comparatively) I would expect it to take many many years (20+) to even approach a return on investment.


Your Anderson single pane glass windows may be be in great condition, but any double pane window will give superior performance regarding thermal retention.

If you would like ROI numbers run a "manual J" program comparing single or double pane glass windows. Your window dealer should be able to do this, or google it and find a free online program to run your self

People usually choose vinyl windows for:
Thermal up grade,
Years of maint. free svc.,
Moderate initial cost,
Ease of installation,


----------



## shaftmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> Sorry! Can't let you get away with that one. Vinyl windows, in general do not crack eventually. I have installed 500-1000 vinyl replacement windows over the last 25 years and have yet to see a frame failure that was not caused by abuse. Are you painting or cleaning the vinyl with a solvent or some other chemical that is compromising the vinyl? Or maybe a very poor product initially. Lets not toss out the baby with the bath water!


I've only owned one house with vinyl windows, and the vinyl was cracked on several of them. Whether it's common or not, I don't think cracked vinyl can be repaired, so I'd rather have wood windows.


----------



## ACWindows (Oct 1, 2014)

Cream and white doesn't sound like it would work, to me personally, but it would save you money and paint. It depends on your particular situation though. If you can, take a photo and digitally edit the windows to be white and then see what you think.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Pick a quality window that meets your requirements. That is really the key. A junk wood window will rot out in less than 10 years, a junk vinyl window will warp, and so on and so forth. There are both fantastic and poor choices in each material. 

IMO, if the paintable interior is a must, I'd still lean toward a synthetic material be it vinyl (with a paintable laminate), fiberglass, or a composite. The primary appeal of today's wood windows are the rich look and feel, which is pretty much negated when they are painted as opposed to stained.


----------

